# Ligne BLANCHE sur ecran Power Book 17



## paul.h (26 Novembre 2007)

est apparue sur mon ecran une ligne blanche verticale, tantot clignotante ,tantot permanente.
Cela ne semble pas modifier le foctionnement. Mais (je suis un ancien  medecin) est ce un symptome grave?
Comment y remedier ? 
Merci de votre avis.


----------

